# Possible to install heated grips on POWER MAX 826 OAE?



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

My selling dealer (Agway) told me you can’t add heated grips to this machine. They said the engine didn’t have “a port” in which wiring could be connected. They also said the draw on the electrical system would prevent the engine from running. Does this sound correct or are they ill informed. A possible challenge I see is stock grips are part of a plastic assembly which might need to be modified. Anyone here have this model with heated grips? Or any input if this can be accomplished? Thanks in advance.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I see that Toro offered the 37799 and the 37802, with the 37802 having heated grips.

If you look at the parts manual for both, the listed engine is the same:

136-7756 1 Engine-G250Fds-1

Maybe if you ordered the heated grips for 37802 and see what kind of connectors they have?

Here are the part numbers from the 37802 manual, you're looking at spending ~$120:

144-0341 1 Harness-Wire, LED And Hand Warmers
144-1604 2 Grip-Heated
122-1124 SWITCH-ROCKER, ON-NONE-OFF (HEATER)


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

db130 said:


> I see that Toro offered the 37799 and the 37802, with the 37802 having heated grips.
> 
> If you look at the parts manual for both, the listed engine is the same:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information!


----------



## edfrazier8a (17 d ago)

MrSnowBlow, I see this is an older post but were you able to make this work (using 37802 parts on the 37799)? I have the exact same situation and would be willing to give this a try if I knew it would work.


----------

